# Checkmate dealer in Vancouver?



## bctradhunter (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi there, I am new to this forum.... I live in Squamish but I was wondering where there is a Checkmate dealer in Vancouver. I don't know any of the archery/hunting stores in town.... I have heard that those bows are made down there so there must be some stores that carry them eh? 

Thanks!


----------



## BC Boy (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, I'm from Squamish too, its a small world. Did you check out Boormans in New Westminister? Cheers.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*squamish*

how busy is your area getting with the olympics just up the road.i liked hunting the pemberton area when i lived out there.boorman archery should have the info you need.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Chek-Mate dealer*

The address of Chek-Mate is,
Chek-Mate,
Archery Mfg. Ltd.,
Abbotsford BC.,
V2T 6J4,
Tel: 604-850--560.
Hope this may help.


----------



## decoys (Jun 22, 2009)

Is this tel.still in use or I guess ,it is better to say "is it current"?


----------



## dillershortbow (Jan 24, 2004)

no that no is old. he has sinse moved to port alberni


----------

